# Fishykid's 75G- Angels Run the Roost



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cleared out old pictures - no need for them.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks good...but do you **cough** collect beanie babies?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan the Man said:


> Looks good...but do you **cough** collect beanie babies?



Nah, they aren't all beanie babies. My grandma used to give me little stuffed animals. I'm just too lazy to take them down.. That's my next big task though, take down and pack all the stuffed animals I have... haha.


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! That will be so nice to look at while hanging out in your room.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Dan the Man said:


> Looks good...but do you **cough** collect beanie babies?


Hey, that's not exactly a bad thing. My grandmother used to give me beanie babies when they were the rage. Between my sister and I we've got about 200, and from what I can tell they average $5 a piece if you can find a buyer. 

Could be worse hehe.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not getting rid of them! Most of them have some meaning like a place we went to or something of that nature..


I got an update from Catalina, they have shipped the powerhouse of this tank. (the light)
It will arrive Monday, and Monday night I'll be mounting the light in the canopy! Then it's time to locate some DHG... well steal it from a good bud of mine.


*** Helps to spell a store name correctly... >.>


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice looking. it would be pretty sick to have tanks on the ledge where the beanie babies are. but maintenance would be a pain. lol!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

orchidman said:


> nice looking. it would be pretty sick to have tanks on the ledge where the beanie babies are. but maintenance would be a pain. lol!


Thanks  Be even better it it had 75G of water, plants and fish in it 

I've always wanted to do something like that. Thing is. You'd need an attic or a second floor where you could make access holes...PITA to be quite honest...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I just paid my dad back for the light and it put a hit on my money. Gotta start saving up for the plants/fish!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice. If you were a little closer, i'd totally have you build me a stand!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Very nice. If you were a little closer, i'd totally have you build me a stand!



Thanks, it's not done yet as we have to add the doors and the trim around the top of the stand, but after that... it's done. 


I think I'm going to have the filter run on its own without a reactor or anything attached. I'm thinking that I will have a separate pump to power the heater and co2 reactor. With the heater coming first so there's no chance of it being air-locked. Heater is going to be a 300W Hydor Inline.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

UPDATE: GOOD GOD THAT LIGHT IS BRIGHT!!! I'm pleased with the build quality, I thought they were supposed to have Advanced Ballasts in them.

I recently ordered the Catalina 4X54W retro and it FINALLY got here after more then 2 weeks. Let everything warm up to room temp, then fired it up. First thing I get? A NASTY shock because I think I put my hand on the back of the switch. 

Aside from that I'm mounting it in the canopy as we speak and then I'll place it up onto the tank later with some first pics of a 2/3 filled tank...I may call him about the electric shock I got, but it may just be me being stupid.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Strangely enough, when i turned mine on for the first time, i was shocked a little when i touched the metal. Haven't had any similar issues since then.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

fishykid - send me a PM when you are ready for plants. Being also from NC shipping should be quick.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Will do  That blyxa of yours needs a new home. What else do ya have?  I may be stealing a plant package from philip sometime...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

SO big update:

No pics, but will soon!

The tank is all leveled out and I'm waiting on the last shipment of 4 items. They are:
The other 320GPH filter, 300W hydor inline heater, dolomite/potash, and some other various plumbing parts.

I'm sooooo ready for this tank to be set up. I have monday off from school, and that's when the filter and heater are supposed to get here, so YAY!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, the other items came. I'm slightly distraught at Pet Mountain for taking 14 days to ship an item that was supposed to be 4-6 days, but I got it none the less and was able to begin my tank. 

Starting at 8AM this morning...I began preparing everything for the huge project. I first installed all of the plumbing and wires in their final spots. Put all of the filter media in and then set them on either side of the stand.

I may have to build a new reactor, I think it has a leak, not sure exactly how though..it's barely leaking.

Time for the piece of resistance! PICTAHHHSSS

Emptied out tank, just had water in it - All filter intakes, outflows and heater is in place.









Underneath the stand - A little dirty, but now nice and clean









1lb. of dolomite and 8oz. of Potassium Chloride was more than enough. Ended up using about half of each...I almost covered the bottom in a very thin layer.

















Mixing clay into MTS - Having an old fashioned potato smasher did wonders! No dirty hands and a very well mixed substrate


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the ring of sand around the front and sides to hide the layering... was about 1.5" tall.









MTS is in it's place - about 3/4-1" thick.









I had a 3L bag of aqua-soil from Phillip, just couldn't let it go to waste! So more nutrients in the substrate I a go. made about 1/4" in my 4X2 foot print.









Sand over top of MTS, lightly spread 1-1.5" thick (measured with like 5 rulers placed throughout the tank)









Plants I have to work with: Alternetha reinickii 'rosefolia', blyxa japonica, Staurogyne Repens, Riccia Fluitans, Limnophila Aromatica, Rotala Rotofoundlia, DHG and Lobelias Cardinalis 'small form'


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Now to actual Tank pics... Both banks of lights are on. I will probably not use all 4 bulbs at once. I may stick with just 2 for now and see how things grow.. Hope you have enjoyed! I'm finally satisfied with my 'bigger tank' syndrome...


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good so far!

MTS looks like it came out good. Like you mentioned in my journal, are you going to get any driftwood or rocks? Also where did you get your plants, online, LFS?

You still getting discus or I saw you mentioned angels earlier in the thread?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

BradC said:


> Looks good so far!
> 
> MTS looks like it came out good. Like you mentioned in my journal, are you going to get any driftwood or rocks? Also where did you get your plants, online, LFS?
> 
> You still getting discus or I saw you mentioned angels earlier in the thread?


I probably will end up using some wood I got in CT for a little driftwood scape and maybe a stone or too, but I want this to be really packed in with stems and have little or no foreground space. 

All of the plants that are in this tank now came out of my 20G. If it's hard to believe, I had15 stems of blyxa (25 leaves or more) in 4 plants in the 20 gallon, and the Alterntha reinickii was 4 stems with many offshoots, so about 14 stems of that. 

I'm probably going to work my way up to discus. Keeping moderately more expensive angels, then probably discus once out of college.




RipariumGuy said:


> Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> Thanks ya! Glad you enjoyed. Hopefully I'll be getting more plants soon...Phillip said he'd send me a plant package, guess I have over 40 to choose from ^.^



Shhh! Now a million other people are going to PM me for a plant package too! 

I just did a major trim about a week ago, so i don't have anything to send you at the moment. I think some pogostemon stallatus 'narrow leaf' and 'broad leaf' would look really nice in your tank, both of which i have!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Shhh! Now a million other people are going to PM me for a plant package too!
> 
> I just did a major trim about a week ago, so i don't have anything to send you at the moment. I think some pogostemon stallatus 'narrow leaf' and 'broad leaf' would look really nice in your tank, both of which i have!


I know, I'm waiting.. somewhat patiently. Grow plants grow! I agree with both of those plants. I think I need some really broad stems and some really thin spiky stems. Hopefully everything kicks in growth. I really want to see how MTS does. I have about 10% clay in the MTS, so plenty of iron.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

So now that a full day has past, I'm seeing pearling and what not. I'm using my little nano drop checker (changes faster) and I'm getting Lime green with ~2.5bps. This may not be right, but I'm using my test kit (bromthymal blue) as the metering. I put it into my 20G and it has changed back to blue, since there is no co2 injection in that tank now. (water in both tanks is from the tap)


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's 1 week of growth..lights running 8 hours. co2 on and off with lights




















Update: Minor hair algae just popping up *New Tank Syndrome* is the likely culprit. Only running 108W, not the full 216. 

I installed the fans into the canopy, and it's keeping the bulbs at 110-125 Degrees max throughout the day, and keeping the canopy a nice 79 degrees. My room is only increasing by 2 degrees throughout the day...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's growing in quickly! Yeah, the algae is probably just from setting up the tank. Don't sweat it, should go away soon enough.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> It's growing in quickly! Yeah, the algae is probably just from setting up the tank. Don't sweat it, should go away soon enough.



It's growing extremely fast. Hopefully I can get some more variety of plants, and then group them where I think they'll work out best.. After that it's just a bunch of trimming and growing


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great. good job!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

fishykid1,

I just gave a way a bunch of plants to some club members yesterday. I should have some more in a couple of weeks. Shipping would be quick from my place to yours.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Really liked reading about your build Fishykid your off to a magnificient start. Great job - love your enthusium & the fact that others are helping you out with plants - the way it should be 

I am hooked & subbed


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats cool. I have more blyxa then I could possibly need. I can't believe all of that came from 4 plants in my 20G! Hopefully Phillip has room in his tank soon!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aquaticz said:


> Really liked reading about your build Fishykid your off to a magnificient start. Great job - love your enthusium & the fact that others are helping you out with plants - the way it should be
> 
> I am hooked & subbed



Thanks  It's taken quite a while to get it together. Can't wait for it to start filling in. 

Just for laughs, and to see what it would do. I put all 4 bulbs lit on the tank. (I originally though only going 2 bulbs, but what the heck) The light is about 25" from the substrate. Things seem to be picking up growth considerably. Limnophila aromatica is sending side roots for the first time I've ever seen it do that. Also the stems are growing wider compared to that of what they did in the 20g. So far I'm loving this MTS.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

YAY for algae showing it's head this early. Now I get to start destroying it! 

I believe there's a slight green water outbreak as well...Water is getting cloudy  

New tank syndrome for the win!!!!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like its directly related to upping the lighting yesterday. I'd lean back on the hours if you still run all four, or go back to two.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I just wanted to see what would happen. I'm really not worried about the plants. They are growing just fine, healthy growth. I want to experiment now rather than later on this tank. I can deal with algae for the first couple months, after that it gets obnoxious...I removed all visible thread algae. I'm backing down to 2 bulbs again, just to ride things out and let the tank cycle.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you think there is the potential to add more light try adding a noon burst of 4 for a few hours and see if it stays manageable.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup, for sure. I will run 2 bulbs until I get more plants in the tank and get more stem cuttings so if i mess up i don't loose too many.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is what it looks like, I'm not going to pretend it looks good. I want to show progression. Most of the time people only show the 'best shot'; this tank is about gaining experience and figuring out what works.

It's not pretty but I can tell you progress..

Hair algae has slowly subsided. Still present but growing slower, more controlled...
GDA - as you can see it's on about 2/3 of the way up, then it stops. Tells me lighting is an issue. 
Overall plant growth - great growth, except for the rosefolia, it's taking a while to kick in. 
Blyxa is growing rediculously fast, but it's extremely green; not that worried for now, just trying to get nice growth.
Aromatica has grown about 2" this past week. 
Rotala Rotofoundlia is beginning to morph into Rotala macandra 'green' from the looks of it. Leaves are MUCH wider, and tight.










Aromatica, once again green, but I'm not sure as to whether it's the MTS or the fact that there may be a TON of nitrates in the tank...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks good man. I had tons of GDA when i set up my tank... i think it's a new tank thing.
Nice blyxa, too.
I don't think rotala rotundifolia can morph into rotala macrandra 'green' though. Rotala rotundifolia can look very different in changing conditions.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice Blyxa you got there! 
Please PM me if you're willing to trade some 
These are the plants that I have:


_Pogostemon Erectus
Limnophila Aromatica
Rotala Roundifolia
Bacopa Caroliana
Dwarf Baby Tears
Java Fern
Anubias Barteri var. Nana
Cryptocoryne Lutea, 
Water Wisteria
Ludwigia Repens
Amazon Sword
Cryptocoryne Parva
Ludwigia Peruensis 
Hydrotriche Hottoniiflora 
Rotala Hippuris 
Cyperus Helferi
Ludwigia Arcuata
Christmas Moss
Hygrophila sp. 'tiger' _


Cheers


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

fishykid1 said:


> Aromatica, once again green, but I'm not sure as to whether it's the MTS or the fact that there may be a TON of nitrates in the tank...


Btw, in order to get plants red, you should have around 30ppm Nitrate, 1-2ppm Phosphate and the correct lighting


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw, in order to get plants red, you should have around 30ppm Nitrate, 1-2ppm Phosphate and the correct lighting


 
This is conflicting to what I've heard. Right now I'm just trying to get healthy growth, not as worried about colors for now. I'll try several different approaches after a month or 2 and begin seeing about which produces better colors.

I have the ability for 216W t5ho... 2 6700K, 1 10K, and 1 5000K bulb temp. 


> Looks good man. I had tons of GDA when i set up my tank... i think it's a new tank thing.
> Nice blyxa, too.
> I don't think rotala rotundifolia can morph into rotala macrandra 'green' though. Rotala rotundifolia can look very different in changing conditions.


Thanks man  Can't wait to add some more plants to my tank. It looks VERY different compared to what it was. I wish it could morph, would be sweetttt.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I've heard, people use the flora sun bulb by zoo med to get the right colors. 
Btw, 10,000k is too strong for plants. They're mostly just to bright up the tank.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> From what I've heard, people use the flora sun bulb by zoo med to get the right colors.
> Btw, 10,000k is too strong for plants. They're mostly just to bright up the tank.


 
people grow plants fine in 10,000k. including myself, in the past.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> people grow plants fine in 10,000k. including myself, in the past.



As have I...I figured that I would wait until someone else commented. A friend of mine has 1 5000K 1 6700K and 2 10K over his 75G... Looks absolutely amazing, and great colors.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well plants can grow fine with the 1 5000k and 1 6700k 



fishykid1 said:


> As have I...I figured that I would wait until someone else commented. A friend of mine has 1 5000K 1 6700K and 2 10K over his 75G... Looks absolutely amazing, and great colors.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I garantee that you can grow plants in only 10K. I had 2 X24W 10K bulbs on my 20G for about 6 months and everything grew great. This is not where this discussion should be. Please make your own thread if you would like to discuss this further. This is a journal for what I am doing. Your experience may be different than mine. 

Sorry to sound rude, but its just not needed...


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well plants can grow fine with the 1 5000k and 1 6700k


and the 10,000K.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> and the 10,000K.


 
Can we create another thread for this? I'm sure hoppy has probably done some tests, as well as others.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

My bad  
Are willing to trade some Blyxa in a week or two?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> My bad
> Are willing to trade some Blyxa in a week or two?


 
Maybe if the algae settles out. I hate to send plants that might introduce algae, or have it on them.. I'll PM you soon when I think it's subsided enough...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

SO week 3 has hit. So has my empty co2 tank. Didn't realize that I had left the timer with the solenoid on it on for 3 days straight, and a 5lb tank that was already half used doesn't last that long...

Whoops. The plants are taking a hit from it, but I shortened the photo period and kept the same light (wattage). So far it just looks like plants aren't growing. Tomorrow I'll be getting it filled and push back co2 into the tank...

Other than that, algae is finally going away, even with not having co2 for 4 days..


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Subscribed. 

Let me know when you are thinking of trimming. We can trade some stuff. I'm looking for some more reddish plants for my 125g. I know you were interested in some angels. I've been breeding for a while. I'm currently pairing a few of my prize angels from last year's spawn as well as some Ken Kennedy platinum blues that I got late last year. I should have some nice spawns later this summer if you would like some "homegrown" angels.

If you haven't already, go check out Aquarium Outfitters in Wake Forest. Tell Kurt, the owner that "Jaybird" sent ya.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Let me know when you are thinking of trimming. We can trade some stuff. I'm looking for some more reddish plants for my 125g. I know you were interested in some angels. I've been breeding for a while. I'm currently pairing a few of my prize angels from last year's spawn as well as some Ken Kennedy platinum blues that I got late last year. I should have some nice spawns later this summer if you would like some "homegrown" angels.
> If you haven't already, go check out Aquarium Outfitters in Wake Forest. Tell Kurt, the owner that "Jaybird" sent ya.
> ...


 I have a while until I trim, but I'll let you know. I am still working on getting plants to grow in.

I have Alterntha Reinckii which stays red all of the time, but needs relatively good light and co2. Some other plants are a bit more tricky to get them to turn red. Especially the Aromatica.

I'm actually getting some Platinums April 15 from ValorG..Any tips for acclimating them into my tank other than the drip method, keeping lights off, lowering flow, and turning co2 off?

Do you have any pictures of your tanks on TPT?

I'll update a better picture tonight.. Things are going much smoother now. I did a major trim to get all the dead crap out last saturday and it seems to be growing much smoother.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> I'm actually getting some Platinums April 15 from ValorG..Any tips for acclimating them into my tank other than the drip method, keeping lights off, lowering flow, and turning co2 off?
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your tanks on TPT?


Platinums arent quite as fragile as some people make them out to be. I drip-acclimated mine slowly (over 2 hours) and then netted them individually to put them in my tank. When I got them they were tiny (smaller than dime size). Larger platinums should be a little more hardy, but I would still recommend a drip acclimation and possibly turning the co2 off and then slowly turning it back on and up in a few days in small increments. I've had pretty good luck with mine. I ordered 20 and only have 8 left, but I had a tank crash while I was in FL for a week for work. A friend overfed them WAY too much on day 1 and the water quality went south. I came home and did a massive water change and cut my C02 back a bit to nurse them back to health, but only saved 8. This was 4 months ago while they were still pretty small. My biggest now are a little larger than quarter size. I feed flake food, krill and bloodworms. They are CRAZY about frozen bloodworms. Just put the frozen bloodworms in a glass of tank water and let them thaw and then pour them in. My little guys go nuts for them. Occasionally if Aquarium Outfitters has blackworms, I'll feed those too. Seriously, you need to check that store out if you havent.

You can look at all my tanks in my signature below. I'm completely redoing one of my 38's this weekend. I just ordered another light from Catalina (all my tanks use Catalina lighting), a new Eheim, a complete CO2 setup and some dry ferts. Thats my saturday project while the g/f is working. Keep an eye on that thread if you wanna see the build. 

Keep up the good work on your tanks. Feel free to PM me with any questions of if you want to trade plants, fish, etc. I also have a ton of red cherry shrimp if you ever want some of those. They are great in an angel tanks since they reproduce quickly and can also be a food source. Mine hide in my blyxa and the occaisonal straggler becomes a snack. I can give you a handful of them at breeding size once your plants grow out a bit more if you'd like.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Platinums arent quite as fragile as some people make them out to be. I drip-acclimated mine slowly (over 2 hours) and then netted them individually to put them in my tank. When I got them they were tiny (smaller than dime size). Larger platinums should be a little more hardy, but I would still recommend a drip acclimation and possibly turning the co2 off and then slowly turning it back on and up in a few days in small increments. I've had pretty good luck with mine. I ordered 20 and only have 8 left, but I had a tank crash while I was in FL for a week for work. A friend overfed them WAY too much on day 1 and the water quality went south. I came home and did a massive water change and cut my C02 back a bit to nurse them back to health, but only saved 8. This was 4 months ago while they were still pretty small. My biggest now are a little larger than quarter size. I feed flake food, krill and bloodworms. They are CRAZY about frozen bloodworms. Just put the frozen bloodworms in a glass of tank water and let them thaw and then pour them in. My little guys go nuts for them. Occasionally if Aquarium Outfitters has blackworms, I'll feed those too. Seriously, you need to check that store out if you havent.
> 
> You can look at all my tanks in my signature below. I'm completely redoing one of my 38's this weekend. I just ordered another light from Catalina (all my tanks use Catalina lighting), a new Eheim, a complete CO2 setup and some dry ferts. Thats my saturday project while the g/f is working. Keep an eye on that thread if you wanna see the build.
> 
> ...


I will definitely check out your tanks. If these angels do well, as I hope so.. maybe this summer you can help me set up a breeder tank right and answer my 'newbie' questions/ take some fry off my hands 

Thanks a ton! Culturing black worms isn't really a possibility for me at this time because I don't have any room and my parents aren't too keen on it, but I don't blame them. I actually feed my fish frozen bloodworms usually every other day in addition to a small amount of flakes.

I also made some "DIY" fish food and they crazy for that as well. (consists of all organic ingredients: salmon, local shrimp, few pieces of broccolli, carrot, couple of multi-vitamins, a hint of fresh garlic and flakes/bloodworms. They absolutely love it. Next time I'll have to soak the salmon and shrimp a little longer, I think it left a little too much oil on the fish. They don't even hesitate to come up to it though. As soon as they see it, BAM.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> I also made some "DIY" fish food and they crazy for that as well. (consists of all organic ingredients: salmon, local shrimp, few pieces of broccolli, carrot, couple of multi-vitamins, a hint of fresh garlic and flakes/bloodworms. They absolutely love it. Next time I'll have to soak the salmon and shrimp a little longer, I think it left a little too much oil on the fish. They don't even hesitate to come up to it though. As soon as they see it, BAM.


 Yeah? Thats pretty cool. The next time you plan on making some food, lemme know. I'd be willing to throw some $ your way to fund getting some samples of this food. I've been trying some Ken's Colormax and Angelfish Diet, and they just arent really into it.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Yeah? Thats pretty cool. The next time you plan on making some food, lemme know. I'd be willing to throw some $ your way to fund getting some samples of this food. I've been trying some Ken's Colormax and Angelfish Diet, and they just arent really into it.
> 
> J


 
So far my fish love it, as I said. I may make another batch this weekend and try to make it with a little gelatin to keep it together a little more than just shrimp. I wouldn't ask for any money for it, though. I want to see if other people's fish enjoy it aswell. And how they respond 

Do you use hikari bloodworms for your angels?


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> Do you use hikari bloodworms for your angels?


Yessir. I use Hikari for most my frozen foods. For Krill I have a huge block of San Francisco Bay, but I didn't pay attention at the store and the krill are much larger than what my fish can eat, so I'll have to thaw them and then chop them up a bit.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

UPDATE: FIVE DAYS UNTIL I GET MY ANGELS! Tank is stable and I think I'm ready to take on this task.

8 Platinums from ValorG! Hopefully they will really bring this tank to life!

Pictures later!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> UPDATE: FIVE DAYS UNTIL I GET MY ANGELS! Tank is stable and I think I'm ready to take on this task.
> 
> 8 Platinums from ValorG! Hopefully they will really bring this tank to life!
> 
> Pictures later!


8? Wow, I hope they don't pair off quickly!

Grats anyhow, can't wait to see some pics of them in your tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> 8? Wow, I hope they don't pair off quickly!
> 
> Grats anyhow, can't wait to see some pics of them in your tank!
> 
> ...



I decided to get 8 in case 1-2 don't make it through shipping. My hope is that all of them will. If and when they pair off I hope to keep possibly 2 pairs and I may be getting a larger tank this summer for my other fish. So instead of having 4 tanks I'll have 2 larger ones. So I may be able to keep all of them.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

SO, onto an update...

My escapade with trying to locate the platinums...
I shipped Express overnight and after 4 hours this morning of trying to track my package down because the post office doesn't know how to move packages to hold for pickup, I found it almost 30 miles and a 40 minute drive from where it was supposed to be.
When I found it, the box was soaked. The left side of the box was soaked the most which tells me it wasn't shipped as it was supposed to. I couldn't wait any longer and so I opened up the box, simply by pulling the cardboard off the top. I then saw a split styrafoam lid that's 1" thick, and then I get a wiff of a rather strong fishy smell. My heart SANK. I didn't want to look in the box because I was afraid they were all dead. But I continued and found 2 of the bags standing up where they were placed when packaged. Might I add that the fish were quadruple bagged.....Then saw 4 bags on top with NO water in them... I went from upset to pissed. When we got home we opened the box the rest of the way. I got out the 2 I saw immediately that were still standing up and placed them in my acclimating bucket. 
After that my dad went back into the box only to find 2 more barely breathing on their sides in about 1/2" of water (not even a pint of water), then went into the bucket as well. They were both laying on their sides and slowly caught breathing back in.. They would go in spurts of laying on their sides and swimming normally.

All in all, USPS lost another customer and probably more. I'm disappointed in their ability to handle packages. I was supposed to be able to pick the package up at 8 AM when the post office opened, I ended up finally being able to find the fish and pick them up around 11:50. (24 hours in a box) 

The box had obviously been dropped sometime last night because some of the box had time to dry a bit. Also some fish were very stiff. I'll be trying to claim the shipping charge and insurance for the loss of the fish. I'll update with how that goes. I will probably raise hell until I get the results that I believe are reasonable. No wonder they are running out of money.

So far, the 4 miraculous survivors are doing well and seem to like the tank. They are slowly exploring more of the tank and actually staying in 2's. Everyonce in a while they come together, but then they will split off into 2 and just chill. Then when one goes the other follows pursuit. We'll see how that goes.

Pictures to follow, see what you think of my escapade with USPS..

Other than that, the angels are BEAUTIFUL! Thanks Gideon! Worth the money! I'll update photos later as they are still getting used to everything and I have the lights, and co2 off so they can be stress free (hopefully) for a day or 2.

The plants are kind of suffering at this point. I'm more worried about the fish. Plants are relatively cheap and bounce back easily. However fish don't, FISH>plants no matter how expensive the plant is. Live breathing animal vs a plant that relies on light to grow... yeah fish first


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Well plants can grow fine with the 1 5000k and 1 6700k


 

I will never buy a 10 k bulb again! You know why? I bought an assortment of bulbs for two of my CF - DIY lighting 4X 55w to include 10 K, 8K, 65K & 5 K. After playing around with two tanks this is what I did

 On a 75 gal tank 24 " high - 2 - 5 K bulbs at rear of tank & 2 - 8 K at front of tank

on a standard 55 gal tank _ thus was a little bit tricky because the right side of the tank is a mound. So I wound up with a 65 K on left rear, a 5 K at the right rear above mound. and in the front an 8K on the left and a 65 K on the right. It should be noted that in the past this 55 gal tank had 10K and 65K bulbs and I had lots of algae issues including everyone favorite BBA. 

I am really happy that I fooled around with the 5K & 8K bulbs. I also found them to be cheaper yet harder to find, The cost was 10 bucks for some, 12 bucks for some, 15 for some and lastly 19 for some. I purchased them from four sources because no one had them all at the right price so I calculated the shipping & bought the best deals. It should be mentioned for sure that I did pay attention to the CRI index as well as the number of lumens
Really hope this helps ya


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Dude... that SUCKS about your angels. You may get lucky and everyone pulls through. I've found through the years that they can be pretty resilient though. The only time I've had really bad luck is when the water conditions are beyond terrible from a co2 spike or ammonia (from my laziness), etc.

Chin up, they might surprise you!

There's always the possibility that I'll have some of my platinums breeding in the upcoming months. My platinums are growing like weeds and will probably be breeding size by this fall. I'll introduce them in with my silvers and zebra veils at that point and should have some amazing strains.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Dude... that SUCKS about your angels. You may get lucky and everyone pulls through. I've found through the years that they can be pretty resilient though. The only time I've had really bad luck is when the water conditions are beyond terrible from a co2 spike or ammonia (from my laziness), etc.
> 
> Chin up, they might surprise you!
> 
> ...


Cool deal, the 4 that somehow survived are doing well. I've fed them tiny amounts of bloodworms through a small plastic blunt syringe thing. Once they realized where the bloodworms are coming from, they hit the plastic thing directly. They're really perked up. What does flaring up at each other and then kissing mean? 2 of them are staying close to eachother somewhat, and every once in a while they'll group back up then go off into 2 separate groups?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> Cool deal, the 4 that somehow survived are doing well. I've fed them tiny amounts of bloodworms through a small plastic blunt syringe thing. Once they realized where the bloodworms are coming from, they hit the plastic thing directly. They're really perked up. What does flaring up at each other and then kissing mean? 2 of them are staying close to eachother somewhat, and every once in a while they'll group back up then go off into 2 separate groups?


Dude that sucks about the angels... I don't understand how that would happen though if they were bagged 4 times?

Your angels are likely fighting for territory, or pairing off. Make sure there's lots of places for them to hide, IE tons of plants (mine always loved the amazon swords). Their leaves serve as a great place to lay eggs as well.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Dude that sucks about the angels... I don't understand how that would happen though if they were bagged 4 times?
> 
> Your angels are likely fighting for territory, or pairing off. Make sure there's lots of places for them to hide, IE tons of plants (mine always loved the amazon swords). Their leaves serve as a great place to lay eggs as well.


They've since calmed down, mostly shoaling together. Every once in a while they'll go off together again. 

Hopefully this thing with USPS clears relatively quickly because Gideon has 4 more angels, and this time I'd do things a bit differently. (Let's try UPS).


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

If they face off at each other and sort of "twitch" or lip lock, gengerally thats a sign that they are pairing. When you notice 2 bullying the rest and chasing them all around and cleaning flat surfaces (leaves, glass, intake tubes, etc) then you have a breeding pair on your hands. You'll notice a small white tube drop from the male and a thicker yellowish tube from the female. She will start to get pretty plump (looks like she is just really full on food). If you have other fish in the tank besides the angels, I would put your pair in another tank when you see this. Otherwise, I'd leave them alone and find out what kind of parents you have. Some will eat the eggs after laying them, some will defend them aggresively and even raise the fry themselves. I've had quite a mix over the years. Some good parents, some bad. I sold a breeding pair to a LFS last fall that was one of the best parents I've ever seen. They actually reaised about 200 fry in a tank with other angels. They were super protective, and short of the brave fry that ventured away from them, I had very few losses. I wasnt interested in raising that batch, so I left them in expecting them to get eaten. The parents were just too good at their jobs and I was stuck with 200 baby angels to sell.

I ordered some manzanita 2 weeks ago that is supposedly sitting on my doorstep as we speak (I'm at work). It was shipped USPS, so I'm worried I'll come home to a box of sawdust. USPS really does suck. But... knock on wood... I've yet to have any issues with livestock shipped USPS. However, I will say that most of the folks I've bought from on here have been amazing about their packaging.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> If they face off at each other and sort of "twitch" or lip lock, gengerally thats a sign that they are pairing. When you notice 2 bullying the rest and chasing them all around and cleaning flat surfaces (leaves, glass, intake tubes, etc) then you have a breeding pair on your hands. You'll notice a small white tube drop from the male and a thicker yellowish tube from the female. She will start to get pretty plump (looks like she is just really full on food). If you have other fish in the tank besides the angels, I would put your pair in another tank when you see this. Otherwise, I'd leave them alone and find out what kind of parents you have. Some will eat the eggs after laying them, some will defend them aggresively and even raise the fry themselves. I've had quite a mix over the years. Some good parents, some bad. I sold a breeding pair to a LFS last fall that was one of the best parents I've ever seen. They actually reaised about 200 fry in a tank with other angels. They were super protective, and short of the brave fry that ventured away from them, I had very few losses. I wasnt interested in raising that batch, so I left them in expecting them to get eaten. The parents were just too good at their jobs and I was stuck with 200 baby angels to sell.
> 
> I ordered some manzanita 2 weeks ago that is supposedly sitting on my doorstep as we speak (I'm at work). It was shipped USPS, so I'm worried I'll come home to a box of sawdust. USPS really does suck. But... knock on wood... I've yet to have any issues with livestock shipped USPS. However, I will say that most of the folks I've bought from on here have been amazing about their packaging.
> 
> J


Note taken. It's just weird, they are sitting all together right now, but every once in a while they split off. I've only had them a day, and they went through hell yesterday. I'm still preparing my statement for claims on USPS. It's 1.5 pages long single spaced and I'm about half way done.

The packaging was very good. quadruple bagged each fish in about 3 cups of water and the rest was oxygen. Bubble wrap in any space left over and a styrafoam box to insulate them.. They were dropped and that caused the bags to burst, then the box was tipped on it's side and the bags leaked.. great work.

The remaining 4 angels are still doing great. I'm doing 3 small feedings per day. one at 6 am 1 at 3 pm and one around 9-10 pm. They will almost take food out of my hand. Will update pics after this storm passes.. it's a doozy!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Little Update.

Either the angels are pairing off or they are just fighting...hard to tell.

Some sources indicate they are just fighting for territory, but others are saying they're mating..

The pairs aren't set in stone i don't think. They seem like they're still jostling around for a spot. 

Signs I'm seeing...

'popping' - sometimes I can see what looks to be the most dominant one popping infront of another one of the fish and flaring fins
flaring fins' - 2 of them are flaring fins and doing a little twitch type thing.
lip attacks... - sometimes 2 of them stand off and take turns tapping eachother under their mouth

fighting or pairing..?


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> Little Update.
> 
> Either the angels are pairing off or they are just fighting...hard to tell.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a little of both. Let nature take its course and you'll find out for sure. They wont hurt each other. Worst case scenario is they damage their lips a bit, maybe the scales on the side if they pick at each other, or sometimes they will damage fins on veil tails nipping at each other.

I have a black veil who's poor fin looks like it was put in a blender after another breeding pair in the tank chased him around beating him up during their spawn last week. It will be ok. Their wounds will all heal.

J


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

howed youre usps claim go?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JamesHockey said:


> howed youre usps claim go?


Have not completed it yet. But I will definitely recoup shipping, if not more. 

I have an argument for the reason why the damage was done, so hopefully they will be honest and pay for the damages.

The total I'd get back is about 140$ so, it's worth the fight. I will update whenever I figure out the result.. 


BUT:: I am glad I didn't wait to open that package up and opened it at the post office. I have a feeling 2 more of the angels would have been dead if I didn't check... God was looking after me that day.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

That explains why I love my angels. Forget the nasty green tank, angelfish are cute.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Those angels look great...amazing they made it through that ordeal :icon_conf


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to see that the survivors are doing well. Good luck in your battle with USPS. Reading the story completely infuriated me.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

petroica said:


> Glad to see that the survivors are doing well. Good luck in your battle with USPS. Reading the story completely infuriated me.


Same here. I'm glad that some were able to be saved...



Chaos_Being said:


> Those angels look great...amazing they made it through that ordeal :icon_conf


The one in the last picture was one that had less than 1/2" of water and barely breathing. he/she is a miracle fish.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

How about a FTS?

You might need to think about a UV sterilizer if you are having green water issues.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> How about a FTS?
> 
> You might need to think about a UV sterilizer if you are having green water issues.
> 
> J


FTS when this crap clears up!  Maybe I'll take one because I did say in the first post that I was going to show the tank good or bad. It's not terrible though, I think it's mainly due to adding the new fish and not keeping co2/lighting right. I'll be fixing that soon enough, hopefully. 

I'll update with progress in the upcoming days. 

Jay, do you have a UV sterilizer? Just curious...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

HELLLLLLLLOOOO GREEEEEN WATTTERRR 

So, since I added the angels I think the extra ammonia from the fish poo and the continued high light caused a nasty green water epidemic. Not too worried about it though, it seems to slowly be declining. Here's a picture! I'm going the route of no sterilizer for now, just to see if i can get it to clear up on it's own.


All the fish are healthy and happy, the 4 angels in front expecting me to feed them.. I swear they always pretend to be hungry.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Just be careful if that gets too bad as it will suck the oxygen out of the water


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I picked up the Green Killing Machine uv sterilizer for 21 bucks and it cleared my 75 gallon in one week. A 75 calls for more wattage than the nine that I got but I knew if would clear eventually, just take a little longer.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Higher Thinking said:


> Just be careful if that gets too bad as it will suck the oxygen out of the water



Haven't a problem so far. Fish are all eating and pooping just fine.  If it gets too bad I'll probably look for someone that has one locally


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Good stuff man, great work!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Woah...what happened? Did the new fish bring something in to cause your green water?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Woah...what happened? Did the new fish bring something in to cause your green water?


 
I'm guessing it was caused by the ammonia spike and then the lowered co2 with the same amount of light. I'm working on it  

Hopefully get it cleared up in a couple weeks.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm telling you... trust me... get you a UV sterilizer and be done with it. You don't have to always use it, just when you have issues. I run mine for a week at a time and then unplug it for a month or two, then if things look cloudy, back on it goes. You can fight it all you want, and I nearly killed all my plants doing a week long black out only to turn the lights back on and the green water return twice as bad. Get a sterilizer, wait a week and you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.

Check this out:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/135181-spring-clean-out-sale.html

UV Sterilizer for $10. It may need a new bulb, and its only a 9 watt so it might take a little longer to clear up, but $10 is unheard of.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> I'm telling you... trust me... get you a UV sterilizer and be done with it. You don't have to always use it, just when you have issues. I run mine for a week at a time and then unplug it for a month or two, then if things look cloudy, back on it goes. You can fight it all you want, and I nearly killed all my plants doing a week long black out only to turn the lights back on and the green water return twice as bad. Get a sterilizer, wait a week and you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


J, I can get a 18W odesseya off aquatraders website for ~35$ new. Thanks for showing the link, I may talk with him and see


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> J, I can get a 18W odesseya off aquatraders website for ~35$ new. Thanks for showing the link, I may talk with him and see


Less talking, more buying!! :hihi:

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Less talking, more buying!! :hihi:
> 
> J



I may be borrowing one from a friend of mine  I kind of want to see if this works out and goes away with a little extra co2 and a little less light.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Less talking, more buying!! :hihi:
> 
> J



I may be borrowing one from a friend of mine  I kind of want to see if this works out and goes away with a little extra co2 and a little less light.

got home and I see water out of the bottom of my new bubble counter.. I can't tell if it's leaking at the needle valve or at the bubble counter part


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> I may be borrowing one from a friend of mine  I kind of want to see if this works out and goes away with a little extra co2 and a little less light.
> 
> got home and I see water out of the bottom of my new bubble counter.. I can't tell if it's leaking at the needle valve or at the bubble counter part


Man... if it werent for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all!

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Man... if it werent for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all!
> 
> J



I think I'm slowly learning to take things in stride. It's not really bothering me that much. As long as it doesn't mess anything up, who cares. 

The fish seem a bit hesitant to flake food, guess I shouldn't have treated them with as many bloodworms when I first got them :/


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> I think I'm slowly learning to take things in stride. It's not really bothering me that much. As long as it doesn't mess anything up, who cares.
> 
> The fish seem a bit hesitant to flake food, guess I shouldn't have treated them with as many bloodworms when I first got them :/


Mine were like that. They will come around.

I have a TON of Ken's Colormax and some Angelfish Diet flakes if you want some. I have a gallon ziplock full of each. Maybe trade you for some of that nifty homemade food you make?

Also, Aquarium Outfitters has live blackworms. All of my angels go CRAZY for those. My rams too. Obviously its lead to multiple spawnings here recently. Don't take my word for it, check out my journal.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I still haven't gotten up to aquarium outfitters, UGH. Wanna check that store out. Maybe i'll be able to now that track season has officially ended.

the tank is looking better. slowly increasing co2 again... gotta get used to having a bubble counter.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I run track too


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

lol 

You have got the green water goin on there dont ya, dangggg


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha nice water man


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> lol
> 
> You have got the green water goin on there dont ya, dangggg


YES I SURE DOOO




TwoStrokeKing said:


> Haha nice water man



THANKS YA 










3 days with a ebay-cheapo sterilizer (9W)


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ANGELFISH SPAWN HURAHHHHH!!!! My first spawn ever... 

the glass is dirty and its my cheapo camera... please excuse that while i jump up and down....


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet! I'll take 6 babies! ( not kidding pm me and well talk)


My name is James the picture nazi, coming to you from my iPod using tapatalk


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice! Thats a good size spawn for their first time. Now just sit back and see what kind of parents you have. They might eat them, or become aggressively protective. I PM'd you in case you need some supplies (BBS eggs, etc). You need to get a hatchery soon (order it now so it will arrive before next weekend). PM me with any questions you may have. I'll help you as best I can. I have almost 200+ fry of my own to deal with as we speak!

Looking good. Put me down for a couple fry if you don't mind!

J


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Well.. it's official. I am behind. Between you and J, there are more Angel babies in Raleigh than there are fish tanks. 
Note to self....
I have to step up my game.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

drbotts said:


> Well.. it's official. I am behind. Between you and J, there are more Angel babies in Raleigh than there are fish tanks.
> Note to self....
> I have to step up my game.




You can have as many as you want. You just let me know when you are ready. Short of frying them up, I have no clue what I'm gonna do with my little "angel factory"

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> You can have as many as you want. You just let me know when you are ready. Short of frying them up, I have no clue what I'm gonna do with my little "angel factory"
> 
> J


What fry do you have? I kind of want to take down 2 of my smaller tanks and get a 55G... for some.. but i have too many projects going on.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> What fry do you have? I kind of want to take down 2 of my smaller tanks and get a 55G... for some.. but i have too many projects going on.


Have you not looked at my 125g journal lately? I probably have 200 angel fry! German Blue Rams laying eggs like crazy. Its the love shack at my place!

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Have you not looked at my 125g journal lately? I probably have 200 angel fry! German Blue Rams laying eggs like crazy. Its the love shack at my place!
> 
> J



LOL "love shack". I'm hoping that I don't get _That_ many fry... I can't figure out a way to separate them from the parents though after they hatch. (if they do)


The eggs are still there this morning. The parents are being VERY protective, but not doing any harm to other fish. If the others come too close, they both slide a bit away from the egg spot and flare up...possibly locking lips, but that's all. The others haven't really tried to get to any of the eggs yet.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Let them at least hatch to the wiggler stage before you try to separate them. Pretty simple, just pull the piece out that they laid on and put it in another tank. It can be out of the water for just a few seconds. If theres a good distance between your tanks, just fill a pitcher/container with tank water, pull the piece out, put it in the pitcher and transport it to the new tank. I've done this numerous times with a leaf or a piece of slate with no damage to the fry.

The parents may protect them all the way to the free swimming stage. But once they swim away from the parents they will become a snack for your other angels.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Let them at least hatch to the wiggler stage before you try to separate them. Pretty simple, just pull the piece out that they laid on and put it in another tank. It can be out of the water for just a few seconds. If theres a good distance between your tanks, just fill a pitcher/container with tank water, pull the piece out, put it in the pitcher and transport it to the new tank. I've done this numerous times with a leaf or a piece of slate with no damage to the fry.
> 
> The parents may protect them all the way to the free swimming stage. But once they swim away from the parents they will become a snack for your other angels.
> 
> J



I have a spare 10G tank that I'll setup with current tank water and filter media.. Jay, do you have any sponge filters by any chance?


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

fishykid1 said:


> I have a spare 10G tank that I'll setup with current tank water and filter media.. Jay, do you have any sponge filters by any chance?


No, I just zip tied panty hose over the inlet.

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I need some help here man. These other angelfish are tearing the pair apart. Would it be okay to move the eggs and female now?

I can't let the others beat them up to death.


momma stopped guarding them.... the others came and ate the eggs. looks like im going to have to break these 2 pairs up...sucky day


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Any news/updates?

Turns out I also have 2 pairs out of my 4 adult angels. Would not have guessed that. Pair #1 (from which I am currently raising fry) have spawned again. I'm considering raising round #2 of their fry. Pair #2 spawned but I removed the eggs too early. If they spawn again I may give it a go to see what kind of fry I get.

Here's the crazy part. Pair #1 is a silver veil female and black zebra male. Their fry is about 33% silver, 33% black and 33%... wait for it... YELLOW. Seriously. WTF?!

Angelfish breeding is really unpredictable. Probably why I enjoy it so much.

Lets see some updates/photos!

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> Any news/updates?
> 
> Turns out I also have 2 pairs out of my 4 adult angels. Would not have guessed that. Pair #1 (from which I am currently raising fry) have spawned again. I'm considering raising round #2 of their fry. Pair #2 spawned but I removed the eggs too early. If they spawn again I may give it a go to see what kind of fry I get.
> 
> ...


WELL, sure. I have 2 pairs. 1 pair is picking at the UV sterilizer, one is picking at the filter pipes. 

If my angels mated I can almost garuantee that the spawn would be all platinums.. The guy i bought them from got them from angelfish USA.. My angels are getting some VERY VERY nice lace fin action going on. One of them has grown about 1" in 2 weeks... very elegant.


I decided that I can't have 2 pairs in a 75G tank. So I used my facebook of all things to find a friend that had a 55G tank... go figure she didn't want it. Free tank and stand (probably 10-15 years old, but built like a tank)

SO, onwards the 55G isn't set up yet. But my dad's planning a garage extension and said he will make a spot for a couple tanks for breeding/growout. YESSSS

Anyways, the 75G is doing better. Plants are catching in and growing again. co2 is about the max i can go without stressing, no more green water. And happy fish...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's been a while....Teaser Pic.


Getting new driftwood from Tom Barr this upcoming week and then a full tank make over...Still Angels, and will have about 30 Cardinals or Rasboras in there in the near future


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good from what little we can see.:icon_roll


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

2in10 said:


> Looks good from what little we can see.:icon_roll


Yeah seriously man, enlarge that photo! You're not doing your tank any justice!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Yeah seriously man, enlarge that photo! You're not doing your tank any justice!


I stilll need to trim the stems. The reinickii just started catching back in again. For some reason it randomly stunts. 

I'll take a few more and get one that looks decent ...just for you philip!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's been forever...so here's some teaser pics. I've been busy and not giving much attention to anything tank related except for quick water changes and feedings twice a day. 

Finally settling down again, and I'm doing an experimental tank on the side for testing plant growth effects with different conditions - will document for a biology class I have this upcoming semester. Also Chemistry.

More to come later

Teaser #1 - The big guy in the house!









Teaser #2 - Just added a black rim around the picture.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Was looking through this thread and may I just say that your tank is pretty incredible.Those platinum angels are very nice looking also. roud:


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Was looking through this thread and may I just say that your tank is pretty incredible.Those platinum angels are very nice looking also. roud:


Thanks! It's come a long long way and it still has a lot of things that I want to do to it, but I finally have time again to push the limits of what plants and more importantly the fish.

The second picture is only the left side, right side is somewhat similar


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

School can come later, post pics now! =) Very nice teaser pics


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

fusiongt said:


> School can come later, post pics now! =) Very nice teaser pics


I'll upload some Tuesday right before I leave for vacation. roud:


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh and btw, whats that plant in the front right?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks nice and clean! Haha where have you been??


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

LetThereBeFish said:


> Oh and btw, whats that plant in the front right?


That's lobelia cardinalis 'small form' - grows really nice and bushy if you snip the tops and replant those, as it seems to natrually grow like that to begin with.




jkan0228 said:


> Looks nice and clean! Haha where have you been??


Thanks! I've been busy with 18 Credit hours and working 20-30 hours a week! And I survived it with a 3.753 for a first semester


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

How's breeding going? Any luck?

J


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> How's breeding going? Any luck?
> 
> J


Nah, no luck. They keep eating each others eggs whenever they lay them and I just don't have time right now to split them into 2 smaller tanks.

But, my otto's did breed. There's a few second Gen. in there every once in a while you see them cuz they're about 3/4 sized adults.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is what happens when you don't have time because of work and school. Next weekend is going to be an overhaul. I'm debating to go backwards from the high-tech tank for one reason and one reason only, I don't have time to maintain and cut plants every week. 

Fish will be the same, I'm leaning towards a lower-light black-water. Any ideas?

It's messy. I trimmed it 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks lovely! Quite the jungle! Can't wait to see the re-scape!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Looks lovely! Quite the jungle! Can't wait to see the re-scape!


REVISE THAT TO : "NICE JUNGLE, CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE THOSE PLANTS...." haha


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Gimme that Lobelia!!!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Gimme that Lobelia!!!


Evidently the angels don't want you to have it. They've been having a town at the stuff >.>


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jungle or not, tanks looks awesome.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Jungle or not, tanks looks awesome.



Thanks! It's getting a makeover soon. I'm think I want to change directions and do more crypts/swords and try to do a 'lower maintenance' tank and concentrate on the small rimless tank that I built a few months ago!


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! Love the tank kid love the jungle vibe to it with the white angels


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Msouza91 said:


> Wow! Love the tank kid love the jungle vibe to it with the white angels


Thanks ya! They're known as platinum blues. Check em out if you have a tank big enough. They have amazing personalities!


----------

